# So Now Miui Gives The Best Battery Life?



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

It used to be the case that all 2nd-init roms have bad battery life compared to stock-based roms and I switched from CM back to stock because of this.

However recently I've been reading comments like 28-hour battery life or better-than-liberty battery life in the MIUI Defy builds. Is it true that MIUI now has the best battery life in Droid X roms?

Thanks.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Battery life is significantly better, but I think blur roms still have the best battery life


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's all subjective. Some use more, some use less, some sync everything, some sync nothing. Some use extended batteries, some don't. Just find a rom and rock it, if it's not your thing, try another one.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> It's all subjective. Some use more, some use less, some sync everything, some sync nothing. Some use extended batteries, some don't. Just find a rom and rock it, if it's not your thing, try another one.


+ 1 all these things and even signal strength have drastic effects on battery. Always hated battery life discussion because the variables are so vastly different from user to user. Pointless really to compare, simply try them all a week each and stick with the best for you and what you're looking to get out of a rom.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to obsess over battery, still kinda do. But i bought a few extra on amazon for $5. I just get bored and flash too much.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

ive really fallen out of the android world, just dont care as much as i used to. so ive been 'stuck' on the new defy base for miui (was on the 10/7 version until a week ago) and let me say this, i NEVER have sync on, NEVER.
since i switched to this version of MIUI, i can LEAVE sync on all day and still get around 15 hours of battery life. for me, thsi is extremely longer than any other rom or blur ive ever used.

this is a regular battery in a place where i pretty much have full 3g and cell service


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> I used to obsess over battery, still kinda do. But i bought a few extra on amazon for $5. I just get bored and flash too much.


I did the exact same thing, now I get double the battery life.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, before I switched over to my RAZR, I flashed the deep sleep fix and I was obsessing over battery life. Really, the battery life you get depends on how closely you're watching your wakelocks. I noticed some really obscure apps were running in the background and keeping my phone from going into "Deep Sleep" (when your phone is in its most power-saving mode, data is off, no syncing, etc.), like, for example, imo.im which wasn't even signed in was always running, Tap Tap Revenge was always running, and some others. After uninstalling them all, my (stock battery, mind you) 9 hour battery life went up to about 34 hours light usage.

So it all depends what apps you have installed, if they're working right, if they're syncing all of the time, and how often you use your phone. Very subjective, very touchy, but very worth it.


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a couple apps keeping my phone from going into deep sleep on miui, apps that I need. So I went back to CM7 and the same apps are fine, so that annoyed me.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

That means you configured them in a way that made them wakelock before. The same apps run the same way on different ROMs -- it's still Android.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I have flashed every rom on my X and I must say, besides blur based roms, MIUI has given me the best battery life. And with the ICS framework and some tweaks I am getting about 15 hours with moderate use. Just wait til the Qualcomm display comes to mobile phones and we start talking about being upset we are only getting 11 days on a charge. LMAO. Happy Turkey Day!!!!


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> That means you configured them in a way that made them wakelock before. The same apps run the same way on different ROMs -- it's still Android.


Can you explain? I understand its still Android OS, but just for what ever reason in MIUI a few tasks kept the phone awake that do not in CM7. With MIUI I had the awake bar fully solid and tasks such as

Beautiful Widgets
ADW Launcher
Maps
com.android.Alarm Manager

Were shown as solid, but in CM7 they do not show up at all. The only thing that wakes my phone from deep sleep in K9 Mail.

When I posted this in the MIUI thread all I got was "bummer"


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

thescreensavers said:


> Can you explain? I understand its still Android OS, but just for what ever reason in MIUI a few tasks kept the phone awake that do not in CM7. With MIUI I had the awake bar fully solid and tasks such as
> 
> Beautiful Widgets
> ADW Launcher
> ...


Do you have them syncing at the same interval on both roms? Alarm manager is what the os uses to tell it when to check on the apps you want synced. The weather widget I use does the same thing too. It also uses maps/gps and never turns it off. I've found on miui, that Facebook is the biggest and worst battery killer. Always a solid bar for that. Even after you force close it, it wakes up on it own. Its getting bad. I just have gotten in the habit now of checking it and closing it to help. It seems like the launcher (adw, go, lpp, ics launcher and zeam) all seem to wake up miui as well. Not sure why on that one. My corporate email is another that never closes right and keeps the phone awake. But I will say this, even after all that, I still get about 13-15 hrs out of it. About 3-5 more that any other rom I've used.


----------



## seth_14 (Nov 23, 2011)

I do agree that battery life is significantly better with the latest MIUI ROMs when compared to earlier versions, but I am currently using OTA stock, and my phone will last for hours even after it cross the <15% mark.


----------

